# How Can I Cover This Hole?



## Dene (Oct 18, 2006)

From the first time I saw our OB I have always had a problem with the open space below the linen closet door. It is an eyesore to me. I have considered a curtain, sliding panel, hinged door that can't be opened all the way and I don't know what else. So far I have done nothing other than putting a plastic box in it to hold items so they don't bounce out into the floor. It is right behind the commode so I don't have to say more. It needs to be covered. Has anyone done anything to it? Even if you don't like what your results were please share. Someday I will do something with it somehow and I'd like to make it look good if I can.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, I guess you could put small slidings door on it. What do you keep in there? TP and such?

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I agree, what a strange opening








I think mswalt has a good idea, slider doors or maybe a a hinged door to match the cabinetry. I don't think either would be too difficult to do.


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Good place for a safe of some type. For valuables 'n such.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

You could go here --> Rockler, and order a door made of the same white RFT to look like all of the others.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> You could go here --> Rockler, and order a door made of the same white RFT to look like all of the others.


thanks for the link, I was wondering where you could get doors to match. We were thinking of adding a cabinet to the toilet room to be able to store TP, Etc. in and would like to have doors on it.

As far as the strange opening, you could get a door to match, hinge it at the bottom so that it will be able to open so that you can store extra tp and reading material in.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I kinda like it to keeps some items handy, like TP.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

It looks like Outback forgot to add the inner panel. I was wondering what it looked like in there. That may be a warranty issue.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How about an accordion door?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

keeper18 said:


> It looks like Outback forgot to add the inner panel. I was wondering what it looked like in there. That may be a warranty issue.


My 23RS is the same. we store TP, bug spray, and things like that in there. 
Randy
[/quote]
Hmmm, TP and........bug spray??


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Lmbevard said:


> You could go here --> Rockler, and order a door made of the same white RFT to look like all of the others.


thanks for the link, I was wondering where you could get doors to match. We were thinking of adding a cabinet to the toilet room to be able to store TP, Etc. in and would like to have doors on it.

As far as the strange opening, you could get a door to match, hinge it at the bottom so that it will be able to open so that you can store extra tp and reading material in.








[/quote]

We got our matching doors at Home Depot. You can order exact fit door panels and the hinges that come with them are very good. I would try a roll up door like what is used on a built in bread box.


----------



## Dene (Oct 18, 2006)

Accordian door or one like a bread box are ideas that I have not thought of. Thanks. With the commode where it is a standard door cannot be hinged right, left, top or bottom and open all the way. After really looking at the picture I posted yesterday we may put in a board across the bottom of the opening to make it where it could be hinged across the bottom and open all the way. By doing that the door would not be as big as the opening so not as easy to put items in and out. Accordian would open it all the way I think. This hole should not bother me but it does. Looks exactly like OB forgot to put the door on it to begin with. If they had asked me I would have left a little dead space down there and then made the linen closet door (or doors) to the length that it would have cleared the knob on the back of the commode. ... but they didn't ask me. Rockler is a good company to deal with. We have bought from them for years. Thanks for the reminder of where to buy things that may not be easy to find locally.


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

That's interesting. We have the 2005 23RS and that area is open the entire depth of the linen closet. We store multiple rolls of TP and other items of that nature in there. It looks to me like they forgot to leave it open.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I like the sliding door idea, but another option not yet mentioned is a set of shutters. You can get them at Home Depot as well.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Dene (Oct 18, 2006)

OK. We know what we will do to cover this hole. I got out my Rockler catalog as H2oSprayer suggested. Showed Hubby all the door pic etc., I measured the opening (13" wideX 9.25" tall) and we will place a 1.5X13" board across the bottom of the opening. This board will raise it to where we can hinge it at the bottom and when open it will clear the bump on the commode so the door will open all the way. We will just order the door from Rockler since they will make one the right size. The smallest they will make is 7.25X7.25 in the Traditional style RTF we will use. Ours will be 13X7.75 for our door. The 1.5" board we will use across the opening will be cut from the scrap of the bedroom TV shelf he trimmed back by several inches. And I still have the matching paint we bought when we did other shelves. I'm doing all this planning and know it can't be done for a little while at least. Hubby had knee surgery last Friday so all mods will have to wait. At least the plans are worked out & when it is done I'll post a picture. Thank to everyone for the good suggestions.


----------



## smashin (May 29, 2006)

HomeHardware carries the same doors but we couldn't get any small enough for our 2006 31rqs. The bathroom had only 1 door. Soooo, we made 5 doors and took the original in and had it matched for melamine paint..........they look good. We did a drop door (put the hinges on the bottom and have it actually open from the top to lay on the floor) good luck


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

skippershe said:


> It looks like Outback forgot to add the inner panel. I was wondering what it looked like in there. That may be a warranty issue.


My 23RS is the same. we store TP, bug spray, and things like that in there. 
Randy
[/quote]
Hmmm, TP and........bug spray??















[/quote]

You know...to spray your bug!

Bob


----------

